# Welcome to the Blindfold Solving Sub-forum



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to the Blindfold Solving Sub-forum. In this forum members can chat about blindfold solving aspects like speed blindfold and get tips from other blindfold solvers. 

New blindfold cubers are welcome! If you are looking for a blindfold method, here are a few links:

Stefan Pochmann's Method
Macky's Cycles Method
Stiff Hand's page
Richard Carr's Method
BLD Yahoo Group

Feel free to ask questions, but read through old posts before asking to make sure your question wasn't all ready asked. 

I hope that members who post here can use their best judgement before posting. 

Have fun and happy posting!


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the links, those will be quite helpful when I start.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2006)

Don't forget the BLD Yahoo Group, it's the best one!

~Thom


----------



## Radu (Dec 11, 2007)

can someone post a short description of each method (a few words...not more) what's the most used (probably macky's?), what are the differences?


----------



## Worms (Dec 11, 2007)

What is the method more used? and with fewest moves?


----------



## BopBob (Mar 27, 2008)

*Beginner*

Which of these methods is easiest? I want to get started on blindfold. I average 35s solves on the 3x3x3.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2008)

Very common blindfold-methods (all of these are easy and can be fast. If there was one "best" everyone would use it):
1) Orient first, Permute with cycles
2) Classic Pochmann
3) M2 for edges, corners with R2/Commutators or 1) or 2)

For FMC:
Optimized Fridrich (very common but not a good method)
Petrus 2x2x3, rest of F2L, LL (pretty good)
Petrus 2x2x3, skeleton, insertion(s) (very good)
short Skeleton, multiple insertions (very hard in just 1 hour)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 21, 2008)

do you mind explaining what "skeleton" is


----------



## malcolm (May 1, 2008)

A skeleton is solving as much as you can of the cube intuitively, leaving the rest to be solved with insertions.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 16, 2008)

I have a question, not related to anything, but not worth it's own thread, so i'll put it here... in Multi BLD, It's legal to do corners on the cubes and then go back and do all the edges, right? or does it have to be one cube at a time?


----------



## alexc (May 16, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I have a question, not related to anything, but not worth it's own thread, so i'll put it here... in Multi BLD, It's legal to do corners on the cubes and then go back and do all the edges, right? or does it have to be one cube at a time?



That's legal. I think Clement Gallet does this.


----------

